# Photo Optical Illusion: Do You See A Shark in Here?



## HaloEffect17 (Aug 9, 2016)

Supposedly, in the photo below of randomly coloured dots there is an image of a *shark*.  Yes, a shark.  I don't see it in here, and it's been a year since someone showed this to me. Do you see it? 

*Edit:* I forgot the name of this illusion, but thanks to @Joe88 finding the name of it, it's called an *autostereogram*.






Here's a video that can help some people, but I still can't see the shark:


----------



## fatsquirrel (Aug 9, 2016)

I see a dick, but then again I see dicks everywhere.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 9, 2016)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autostereogram


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Aug 9, 2016)

Joe88 said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autostereogram


That's it!  Thanks, I'll update the OP.


----------



## SonicCloud (Aug 10, 2016)

I see everything you want. Except a shark ._._._._.

(i see a human body)


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Aug 10, 2016)

i see a kidney 0_o

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

im seriously ready to rip my eyes out now. kill me.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 10, 2016)

I did my best, I just can't see a shrk.


----------



## bowser (Aug 10, 2016)

I'm pretty good with autostereograms.

It's definitely a shark, facing left.


----------



## endoverend (Aug 10, 2016)

I found it. You have to cross your eyes, don't just look at the picture.


----------



## Apache Thunder (Aug 10, 2016)

I have a partially lazy eye that I can activate at will. It's not very useful though and if I'm not focusing on keeping my eyes aligned, it will go off on it's own.

But this is one of those few uses. I can send my left eye off to the left until the above image "locks on" to the stereoscopic image embedded in it. So yep, saw that shark real easy. Saw the vertical line pattern and used that as a reference point for locking on with my lazy eye. 

This I believe is one of those images you have to look "past". Like trying to focus on an imaginary object far behind the image. Crossing your eyes might work, but the results won't be as good as I believe these images were designed for parrelle view and not cross eye. Unless the source this image came from specifically said it was for cross eyed viewing? My lazy eye allows me to see it very clearly so I'm guessing it's not the cross eyed verity. Those are the only ones that would give me trouble. I can send my left lazy eye off to the left (or even make my right eye go of the right instead if I focus on my left eye being the primary instead). But having left go right or right go left is not really possible for me.

This makes viewing parallel view method stereoscopic images real easy as well. 

I can't imagine what it's like for you normal folk who have to strain your eyes to almost see the shark.


----------



## Abcdfv (Aug 10, 2016)

I used to have an entire book full of these, it was awesome and I got really good at seeing them.


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Aug 10, 2016)

I can actually see a shark.  Or what resembles a shark, anyway.


----------



## Armadillo (Aug 10, 2016)

I see the shark. It's weird I couldn't see it at my monitor, but saw it fine on my tablet.


----------



## Abcdfv (Aug 10, 2016)

Armadillo said:


> I see the shark. It's weird I couldn't see it at my monitor, but saw it fine on my tablet.


yeah, I couldn't see it on my desktop, but showed up fine on my phone. I think it has to do with the whitespace around the image.


----------



## bowser (Aug 10, 2016)

You're not supposed to cross your eyes, just try to focus on a point far behind the image.

The bigger the image, the harder it will be to see. You'll have to focus on a point that's much further away compared to a smaller image. That's why people are having better success on smaller screens.


----------



## Sliter (Aug 10, 2016)

I remind later 2000' in a friend's house, his father bring us to look a book with a lot of thes eimages XD
well I don't rie to look it now because I'm on work but this is very interesting


----------



## Issac (Aug 10, 2016)

Yep I see the shark. The image was a bit large (with my monitor at least) so it was a bit harder to see. That exact image is in the game "Gone Home" which I played just a few days ago though.
I sit by a window, and I focus on a tree off in the distance, and then I lower my eyes to the image and see it directly. I can do it on will too though, but that's what's happening.
Focusing on something far away, your eyes do the opposite of crossing, and it helps a lot with images like this. Some do it by crossing their eyes though, so that's all up to preference.

EDIT: 
Do like in this picture, and then do the same with the shark one.


----------



## pastaconsumer (Aug 10, 2016)

I see a bunch of fucking dots. Not a shark in sight.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 10, 2016)

endoverend said:


> I found it. You have to cross your eyes, don't just look at the picture.


It's better to "look behind" the screen than cross your eyes.
if you cross them, you see the form in reverse (going further away)
if you look behind the screen, the form pop'up and you see it above the background.

edit: I should read all the replies before explaining 


There are also videos you can see using this technique. youtube has few side by side 3D video.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 10, 2016)

Oh, it's like those Magic Eye things.
I tried to zoom out to various sizes and I'm still not seeing it.


----------



## Ricken (Aug 10, 2016)

I only see a bird...  Oh well


----------



## SapphireDaisy (Aug 20, 2016)

can't see a shark


----------



## popokakapetu (Aug 20, 2016)

Holy Sh*t!!! I can  see  shark  its look like 3d model from colored dots!!!


----------



## zoogie (Aug 20, 2016)

I see dots.

Don't know what my colorblind ass was expecting


----------

